# Chuyên tư vấn, bán + lắp máy lạnh multi LG, Mitsubishi Heavy giá rẻ nhất quận 5



## lanthanhhaichau (27/4/22)

Máy lạnh multi là một giải pháp điều hòa không khí quen thuộc, được ứng dụng và lắp đặt phổ biến tại các căn hộ chung cư, biệt thự, khách sạn, tòa nhà văn phòng,... Mitsubishi Heavy và LG hiện là 2 thương hiệu uy tín với nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội, mỗi dòng đều có những ưu thế riêng, không thua kém gì với đàn anh máy lạnh multi Daikin đâu nhé. Vậy giữa 2 dòng này đâu sẽ là sự lựa chọn tối ưu cho không gian của bạn? Hãy cùng Thanh Hải Châu tìm hiểu nhé!







+++ TIN NÊN ĐỌC:

• So sánh: Máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi Heavy và Multi Panasonic
• Máy lạnh Multi Daikin và LG - đâu sẽ là cái tên được chọn?
• Máy lạnh multi Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy giống và khác nhau điểm gì?




1. Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của máy lạnh multi
- Máy lạnh multi sẽ bao gồm 1 dàn nóng cấp lạnh cho nhiều dàn lạnh cùng lúc. Dàn lạnh có thể là treo tường, âm trần hoặc là giấu trần.

- Ngoài lợi thế chỉ duy nhất 1 dàn nóng nhỏ gọn nhưng có khả năng kết nối tới 200% công suất giúp tiết kiệm được kha khá chi phí đầu tư về thiết bị điều hòa cho gia đình.

Ví dụ: Ban ngày, máy lạnh multi điều chỉnh công suất dàn lạnh ở phòng sinh hoạt chung lớn hơn, đáp ứng nhu cầu. Khi vào ban đêm, mọi người trở về phòng ngủ, thì phòng sinh hoạt chung sẽ được tạm dừng cấp lạnh thay vào đó bổ sung công suất làm lạnh cho các phòng ngủ giúp làm lạnh nhanh và sâu hơn.



[IMG]



+++ Xem thêm: Sử dụng máy lạnh multi có tiết kiệm hơn máy lạnh thông thường?



2. Bảng so sánh giữa máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy và LG

*** Máy lạnh multi LG
- Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc
- Xuất xứ: Thái Lan/Hàn Quốc
- Bảo hành: 1 năm máy
- Loại 1 chiều lạnh
- Công suất dàn lạnh: 1HP - 2.5HP, giá từ 5.025.000 - 10.500.000 đ
- Công suất dàn nóng: 2HP - 5HP, giá từ 14.625.000 - 36.450.000 đ
- Điểm nổi bật: Cho phép kết nối 5 dàn lạnh trên 1 đơn vị dàn nóng. Có lợi thế về giá thành rẻ hơn so với Mitsu Heavy, phù hợp với nhu nhập của nhiều người. Cộng thêm vẻ đẹp về thiết kế của mỗi dàn lạnh trong hệ thống máy lạnh multi LG sẽ tôn thêm nét duyên dáng và tinh tế cho không gian.

→ Tham khảo sản phẩm tại: ĐÂY.



*** Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy
- Công nghệ: Nhật Bản
- Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
- Bảo hành: 02 năm máy, 05 máy nén
- Loại 2 chiều lạnh - chiều sưởi
- Công suất dàn lạnh: 1HP - 3HP, giá từ 5.150.000 - 13.370.000 đ
- Công suất dàn nóng: 2HP - 5HP, giá từ 23.200.000 - 57.000.000 đ
- Điểm nổi bật: Cho phép lắp đặt tổng cộng 6 dành lạnh trên 1 đơn vị dàn nóng, đây chính là lợi thế của Mitsu Heavy so với LG. Là hàng sản xuất theo châu Âu, mà với kiến trúc của phương Tây, một ngôi nhà có thể có rất nhiều phòng vì vậy mà Mitsubishi vượt trội hơn rất nhiều.

→ Tham khảo sản phẩm tại: ĐÂY.





*** Lưu ý: giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo, tùy vào từng thời điểm và số lượng mua hàng mà có thể thay đổi (SỐ LƯỢNG CÀNG LỚN CÀNG RẺ).



⇒ Nhìn chung mỗi thương hiệu sẽ có những điểm mạnh vượt trội riêng, xét về giá cả thì LG chiếm ưu thế hơn do có giá rẻ hơn Mitsu Heavy, xét về chất lượng thì Mitsu Heavy độ bền cao nên có lợi thế hơn hẳn. Bạn cần xem không gian của mình cần gì, điều kiện như thế nào và đặc biệt là tài chính của bạn bao nhiêu,… để chọn ra sản phẩm phù hợp nhất.



3. Nơi nào cung cấp + thi công máy lạnh multi uy tín, giá tốt, kinh nghiệm lâu năm?
Tại miền Nam, Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là đơn vị với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm qua, đã tư vấn và thi công máy lạnh multi tất cả các hãng cho nhiều công trình lớn nhỏ và mọi khách hàng đều rất hài lòng. Vậy nên, bất cứ khi nào có nhu cầu hãy nhanh tay liên hệ đến 0911260247 để được Mr Luân sẽ được tư vấn kỹ thuật chi tiết 24/7, quý khách sẽ chọn được loại máy thích hợp, sẽ biết được cách bố trí như thế nào hợp lý và làm lạnh tốt nhất. Hơn nữa quý khách sẽ được Khảo sát Miễn Phí và dự toán cụ thể cho công trình, sẽ tiết kiệm được rất nhiều chi phí.



[IMG]



⇒ Tham khảo công trình: https://thanhhaichau.com/dich-vu/cong-trinh-thi-cong-ong-dong-may-lanh-tai-quan-6-tron-goi



CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...h-multi-lg-va-may-lanh-multi-mitsubishi-heavy


----------

